

Why people love and hate Macs - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/9913061491/why-people-love-and-hate-macs

======
huxley
Cognitive dissonance? Really?

Some people like Macs for mostly rational reasons, others like them for
irrational ones.

Some people hate Macs for mostly rational reasons, others hate them for
irrational ones.

Many will be ambivalent.

Get enough people on the Internet and some in each group will be #@$$holes to
other people in the other groups.

In my case, a $1700 Macbook Air ends up costing about $70/month over 2 years,
which is considerably less than I pay for shoddy phone and Internet service.
In return I get a lightweight computer with a fairly fast 256GB flash drive.

~~~
g-garron
70/month, I've not seen in that way. Good analysis. People usually only see
the upfront price they are paying, sometimes the ROI is good enough to make
that payment.

------
r4vik
I don't like ipods because it requires proprietary software get music on them.

I don't like macs because I can't get the mouse acceleration to work like
Linux or Windows. It's like moving your cursor through treacle.

That's it.

Cost isn't really an issue, build quality isn't either because I don't abuse
my stuff and usually bin it after a couple of years anyway.

Service isn't an issue because I can fix my own shit - software and hardware.

UI isn't an issue because I live on the terminal most of the time.

------
ZeroGravitas
Someone with the same theory, about flashlights:

<http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/loyalty.htm>

------
kittxkat
I love macs for their unibody, excellent design. I hate macs for their
incredibly overpriced... price.

